

26 Eye-Tracking Heatmaps Reveal Where People Really Look - signa11
http://www.businessinsider.in/26-Eye-Tracking-Heatmaps-Reveal-Where-People-Really-Look/articleshow/38873278.cms

======
signa11
info by lamblikeawolf on the modus operandi here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/2c6tei/29_eyetracki...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/2c6tei/29_eyetracking_heatmaps_reveal_where_people/cjclpck)

